
Chemical element symbols that are also ISO 3166 country code abbreviations - luu
http://fanf.livejournal.com/138594.html
======
Amorymeltzer
> _Eu Europium - Europe_

> _Fr Francium - France_

> _In Indium - India_

These are the only three that align perfectly I think, although technically
Indium is named for Indigo, not India, even though both come from Greek.

> _No Nobelium - Norway_

Kind of! Norway gives out the Peace Prize. Some amusing naming near-misses[1]

> _Am Americium - Armenia_

> _Cf Californium - Central African Republic_

> _Ga Gallium - Gabon_

> _Ge Germanium - Georgia_

1: Near-hits for you George Carlin fans

~~~
Muromec
>These are the only three that align perfectly I think

You missed Ruthenium. Rus' and Russia are not really same, but well, they
stole that name long time ago.

>The Baltic German scientist Karl Ernst Claus discovered the element in 1844,
and named it after Ruthenia, the Latin word for Rus'

